# Portage Lakes/OSP



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Was on the ice before daylight. Ice was a singin' all morning long. Bite was ok until the sun came out & shut it down. Must've been 50+ guys on the ice. Met a bunch of other OGFers. It was wonderful to finally hook a name & face together. I only managed a dozen dink Bluegill & 2 keeper Crappie. Didn't move from my original holes. Too old & lazy I guess. Had an cereminial stogie. The garden won out vs the dinner table today. My tomato & pepper plants will love the gill compost. Can't wait to thaw out & head back out again.


----------



## cement569 (Jan 21, 2016)

pleasure meeting you today john, once we get some snow on top of the ice im sure the bite will pick up. going to try it tuesday


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

icebucketjohn said:


> Was on the ice before daylight. Ice was a singin' all morning long. Bite was ok until the sun came out & shut it down. Must've been 50+ guys on the ice. Met a bunch of other OGFers. It was wonderful to finally hook a name & face together. I only managed a dozen dink Bluegill & 2 keeper Crappie. Didn't move from my original holes. Too old & lazy I guess. Had an cereminial stogie. The garden won out vs the dinner table today. My tomato & pepper plants will love the gill compost. Can't wait to thaw out & head back out again.
> 
> View attachment 481697


I thought i heard you askin who had breakfast started this morning


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Did you hear a guy playing a harmonica in his shanty?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Short Story-I wasn’t there for the music but I‘ve heard “Lions roaring“ before while on ice at Mogadore/Cong Lk Rd, and also at Berlin near Dutch Harbor!! That will flat get your attention!


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

joerugz said:


> Did you hear a guy playing a harmonica in his shanty?


Was on OSP on Sunday the 16th...heard someone blowing on a harmonica not too far from me...figured they were getting as few bites as me...just dealing with it in a more productive manner.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey, That was me! Yeah, when the bite slows down, I pull out the harp to pass the time. At OSP, I can hardly play. Only after the sun sets. But, at Mogadore, I can play any and all the time! I started playing a year ago. I hope it doesn't offend anyone.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Wasn't bothering me. I was probably 30 yards from you...at least from where I thought it was coming from.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

c. j. stone said:


> Short Story-I wasn’t there for the music but I‘ve heard “Lions roaring“ before while on ice at Mogadore/Cong Lk Rd, and also at Berlin near Dutch Harbor!! That will flat get your attention!


Piney-Wood Taxidermy had 2 lions years back.
I heard them many times. Everyone thought it was Bigfoot


----------



## dennis treich (May 2, 2008)

That was back in the 80's they did the mount that is my profile logo
he did an excellent job on it, he had a beautiful lioness back then


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

dennis treich said:


> That was back in the 80's they did the mount that is my profile logo
> he did an excellent job on it, he had a beautiful lioness back then


Have you ever seen his display room? Amazing


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

That's me on gray on the bucket. Ya I'm hard core! LOL! Nice to meet you John.


----------

